# 345hp 550 ft ib remapped 335d



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice package:

Moved across from an M3:

Tarted it up a bit:




























http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?t=48154&highlight=335d

Then upped the ante from 286 to 345 ponies.

Check out 0-135mph and 80-120mph vids on this thread. 

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?t=49481&highlight=335d


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Awesome.

That could cause many a red face


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I hate to say it but the shape is sort of starting to grow on me. I saw a bright blue (similar to sprint blue) 335cd the other day. Looked half decent. Went like a rocket. Again the M-Sport looks better than the SE. We're almost back to the mid-eighties with fat wheels and big spoilers necessary to turn a rather generic looking lump of car into sometihing desirable!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's awesome. didn't think i would like these, but i think i do.

as per other thread, your in bristol, can i have a ride please :wink:

the links need registering and so can't log on.

what remap is that?

how does it compare against your previous m3, i assume a e46?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually not bad looking, for a BMW.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> that's awesome. didn't think i would like these, but i think i do.
> 
> as per other thread, your in bristol, can i have a ride please :wink:
> 
> ...


That car is nothing to do with me. I'd like a go too. 

Nick, compares it very favourably with the e46 in pure 'go' terms, similar 0-60 (4.7sec by his racelogic timer) although M3 still has top end zing advantage. 335d trounces it in gears which is what you would expect with 550ft lbs on tap.

Reckons it produces more mechanical grip than E46 (he has ditched run flats and installed H&R.

Not quite sure why he went for the SE rather than just wait for the M sport.

The grill de-chrome looks particularly effective on the black.

I really like it overall and its a lot of car for sub Â£40K capable of embarassing some giants.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Actually not bad looking, for a BMW.


     You OK Tim?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes! Now that engine technology *is* the future for performance cars - and god what a stunning colour combo!

As paul said, that has the ability to leave some very red faces in its wake!

8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> As paul said, that has the ability to leave some very red faces in its wake!


Probably a smoke screen too. Very nice 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > that's awesome. didn't think i would like these, but i think i do.
> ...


oh i see.

very nice though. but then again if i wanted some better rear seats, i think i would get some better ones next time, after the celica and TT not really having the best, so would probably opt for the 535d instead.

however for know i've got my eye on a boxster (for a next car)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

....similar to this i guess:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/167266.htm


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nor really - the x30d cars are single turbo...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

clived said:


> Nor really - the x30d cars are single turbo...


i meant in looks and shape etc. but yeah 535d would be the nicer option


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

that bm looks nice....


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

p1tse said:


> very nice though. but then again if i wanted some better rear seats, i think i would get some better ones next time, after the celica and TT not really having the best, so would probably opt for the 535d instead.
> 
> however for know i've got my eye on a boxster (for a next car)


You can get the 335d in Saloon as well if need more practicality!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm not a fan of the 3 series saloon as much as the 5 series


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Went and test drove THIS one yesterday - my god they *ARE* quick! 

The TT cuts the lag, and the torque is ridiculous. To think what a mapped one must be like is just insane!

This is now high up on my list of R32 relacements, if I can get round to the idea of the auto box. :?


----------

